# R9 380x Ersatzlüfter



## JamnesOpp (22. Juni 2017)

*R9 380x Ersatzlüfter*

Hallo,

ich habe vor kurzem eine Sapphire R9 380x Dual X Nitro OC  erworben. Ich war sehr zufrieden mit dessen Leistung, leider haben nun die Lüfter aufgehört zu drehen.
Ich habe die Orginal Lüfter nirgendwo finden können, deshalb miene Frage : weiß jemand wo ich diese bekommen kann?  Könnte ich auch 2x 120mm Gehäuselüfter verwenden, 
oder drehen die zu langsam?

MFG


----------



## buggs001 (22. Juni 2017)

*AW: R9 380x Ersatzlüfter*

Ja, Du kannst 2x 120er Gehäuselüfter per Kabelbinder an den Kühler der Grafikkarte binden.
Ich würde 2 Lüfter mit zumindest 1500 Upm auswählen.

Ich denke jedoch nicht, dass es an den Lüftern selbst liegt, wenn beide zugleich aufhören zu drehen.
Die Lüftergeschwindigkeit wird von der Platine der Grafikkarte gesteuert.
Ich denke eher, dass hier der Fehler zu suchen ist, was die Sache allerdings erschwert.
Somit werden wahrscheinlich auch die beiden neuen Lüfter nicht angesteuert werden, wofür Du solche Adapter benötigen würdest ...
Phobya PWM Adapter fur VGA: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor
InLine 33328y Innen Pin PWM 2 x 4-polig PWM: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Dieser Umstand lässt sich nur umgehen, indem Du die Lüfter von extern (Motherboard, Molexadapter) auf einer fixen Drehzahl laufen lässt.
Diese Drehzahl muss jedoch so gewählt werden, dass die Karte nicht überhitzt.


----------

